# Problem Samsung Galaxy Watch Band (Updated, Problem solved)



## VIzione

If you are easily squeamish read no further. And I mean "easily" because it isn't that bad.

In none of the reviews did I ever read that Samsung Galaxy Watches will burn the heck out of your arm. Well I didn't actually think it was a burn, I have had contact dermatitis before and it looked just like that (Photo below on my wrist). But I have also worn rubber watch bands in the past and never had a problem. I noticed my arm was burning a little bit a couple of days ago under the watch band so I took it off, needed charging anyway. Wake up this morning after putting it back on and wearing it to bed, felt like my arm was on fire. Take the watch off and the skin comes off with it. Skin stuck to the entire inside of the band. There is what appeared to be a burn on my arm 2 1/2 times the width of the band and halfway around my arm. After washing my arm and inspecting it further, I could not tell if it was contact dermatitis or a burn. I googled "Samsung Galaxy Watch Burned my Arm".

It is a known issue and there are a lot of people who have posted photo's like mine on the Web (See Links). A lot of people saying the sensors were burning their arms, but the "burns" are on the wrong place for it to have been the sensors. Then, in one of the threads I read a guy said he had called Samsung and they told him they used Carba-Mix in the manufacture of their bands and that the residue from the Carba-Mix may cause contact dermatitis. Since that is the case and they know it can cause pretty bad contact dermatitis then they should put out a warning, or better yet, replace the bands.

But I took a look at the chemical makeup of Carba-Mix, commonly used in the rubber industry but does contain multiple chemicals known to cause allergenic and non-allergenic contact dermititis and are also used to make epicutaneous patch tests to test for contact dermititis.

One thing that does make sense where it concerns what Samsung told the guy after they told him they use Carba Mix in their watch bands, that it may do that until the Carba Mix residue wears off. When I had Dermititis a year ago October, I had it across my entire chest. Went to see my Doctor and she asks me if I had changed my Shampoo recently. Not my Shampoo but I had just come back from an out of State meeting and while out of State, staying in Hotel I changed my body wash. This didn't start on my arm until after I got the watch wet and I wore my Watch in the shower for the first time. I don't know but maybe that activated it or something like that.

Regardless, you should not wake up and peel the skin off your arm with your watch band. And you should not end up with what looks like a burn twice the width of the band halfway around your arm. Some of the photo's from Samsung watches are worse than mine and some people have been left with permanent scarring. It isnt just the Galaxy, it is all of the Samsung Smart Watches.

Carba Mix is used in a lot of rubber consumer products, looked at the list and I don't use any of them. Also used in Antabuse and Fungicides.

Carba Mix from the COntact Dermatitis Institute (Should tell you the watch band can cause it)

Carba Mix | Allergic Contact Dermatitis Database

*Zinc dibutyldithiocarbamate*









Zinc dibutyldithiocarbamate


Zinc dibutyldithiocarbamate | C18H36N2S4Zn | CID 5284483 - structure, chemical names, physical and chemical properties, classification, patents, literature, biological activities, safety/hazards/toxicity information, supplier lists, and more.




pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





My Arm, maybe a little heads up from Samsung would have prevented me from peeling my arm off with the watch. I still love the Watch, but I wont be able to wear it until I get a new band. And followed by links if interested in seeing worse cases and dozens of complaints and photo's from people who had the same result.










Galaxy Watch Rash









Galaxy watch rash


I received my pre ordered Samsung Gear 46mm 2018 watch on September 7th 2018 and have been wearing it often. Remove it for showering and charging and sometimes I sleep with it. Recently iv noticed this rash developing and it slightly irritates me. The rash area is sore red and it looks like...




eu.community.samsung.com


----------



## rationaltime

I am sorry you are having that problem.
Thank you for the report.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Rocket1991

People have reaction to resin and Ni in back plates. It was reported for Fitbit (resin) some long time ago and they changed composition.
Regular watches gave allergic reaction too for exact same reasons.
You may wear same Samsung with different band or bracelet. Back is gorilla glass and as far as i know people did not reported any reaction to Al, paint, anodized Al or glass.
So it generally mean you should stick to leather/bracelet for bands on any watch since you don't know what exactly is a source of your reaction.





Silicone band on the product causes irritation, is it silicone allergy and how can I prevent it? – Lymed







lymed.fi




Silicone is mostly hypoallergenic and in majority of rush cases causes were traced to different materials/grime/sweat/too tight/sleeping with it etc.
CarbaMix is different material and should not be present in Si bands.
I strongly suggest to trace source of your reaction with dermatologist and identify what exactly happened.

It does not rule out possibility of some eneterprenural factory in China producing band out of Silocone filled with all goodies they can find around instead of Silicone. So i suggest to talk to Samsung too. You may help many other people to avoid such painful experience.

Hope other watches wont give same reaction.


----------



## myltz400

Sorry to see your situation. I am going through the same thing with Apple Air Pod Pros! Apple is refunding my money over the issue, they have been really great to deal with so far. I personally have no issues with the galaxy band but can tell you that the problem has only gotten worse with affected ear areas when I try to use earbuds. I never had any issues before with literally dozens of other brands. I cannot use any in ear earphones now, and perhaps forever. My doctor advised me to not try again for at least six months, a year would be better. If you are like me, this makes me want the product even more! 

I guess its obvious but a cloth nato or metal strap might work?

FWIW: The Air Pods are also Chinese made and Apple is "investigating the known issue with some skin types".


----------



## VIzione

It isn't just me. (See below). And it goes back to the first Samsung Watches and continues with the Galaxy 3. Having worn Silicone and Rubber Watch bands for 40 years I can say it has never happened with any other watch band. That includes watches I have slept in, swam in and lived out in the weather in for months at a time. Samsung has taken some of these Watches back to test the sensors. It's not the sensors. And I can't say I have ever heard of mass contact dermatitis from a watch band from a single brand through multiple models. Nothing wrong with the watch that I can see. But as far as finding out the chemical composition of the band, that would be Samsungs job. But I would advise anyone buying one to consider buying a new Band right away because it may do nothing, but this is not a one off incident. Fact is the Bands that come with these watches couldnt be any cheaper. I've seen better bands on a $5 George Watch.

Edit: Polar and Basis were overheating. Look at the photo's of Samsung and 99% of them are in the wrong place to be overheating, it's the band.






Samsung account







us.community.samsung.com










Samsung account







us.community.samsung.com













Mysterious burn-like marks caused by Samsung's Gear Fit2 smart watch


The South Korean firm Gear Fit2 has left users with permanent scars after wearing the device, customers claim. Some suggests they could be caused by the device overheating.




www.dailymail.co.uk










Samsung responds to reports of Gear Fit2 burn complaints - Wareable


Samsung responds to reports of Gear Fit2 burn complaints




www.wareable.com


----------



## VIzione

So after looking at this stuff on and off all day I find;

Problems and Solutions.

Not watch specific. Its every brand.
On top of the arm it is not the sensors. The way those sensors work they cannot burn your arm.
Some said the nickel in the bottom of the watch. Scientists say its not enough nickel.
Apple addressed the problem over four years ago by hiring Scientists or Doctors to find the problem. But even today people are still writing about it (me) and filing complaints

It is not burns, that is correct from the guy who spoke with Samsung. It is Contact Dermatitis. And the most likely cause being a combination of dirt, sweat and friction. So Rocket1991 is not only correct, but Apple has already hired Scientists to find the problem and that is it. I even see people getting on their local news channel to "warn people about being burned". One lady, the "burn" was on the side of her wrist same as mine. Except it was clearly not a burn.

But, I am like this guy below. Having worn numerous types of watches with different bands and never had that problem. But I went ahead and ordered a new Titanium Bracelet for my Galaxy anyway.
The guy in the video below, complaint that Apple's solution was to buy a new band (which he was not happy about), that's one solution. When I was looking for a band I was thinking about what Rocket wrote and took a look at Hypoallergenic Bands. Cheapest one I saw was $85. But you can buy hypoallergenic band liners for $17.

But I also started thinking about the Watches I wear with Silicone Bands, they are all G-Shocks. The Samsung does slip, so friction. So I compared the bands and noticed something I never noticed before on G-Shocks. Something G-SHock collectors already know I am sure, the Galaxy watch band is smooth but the G-Shock has teeth along the outside edge of the band, no slip (no friction). So there would be one solution, put some teeth or ridges on the bands, be like Casio. These smooth bands slip. G-Shocks never slip, and I never wash my G-Shocks. The only thing I have ever had with a G-Shock is a dirty watch. I consider those tools made to beat up.

Below, the guy who had the exact same complaints I had (along with several thousand other people). Below him a Scientist who researched the problem, he was having the problem four years ago and decided to find out the solution, below that a July 2020 Google Article about those findings and the best bands for Apple Watches ($85 hypoallergenic bands).

Solutions are to 1. Keep the band clean. These bands are smooth and are going to slip and cause friction no matter what you do. 2. Buy a Hypoallergenic Band or some other type of Band or Bracelet. 3. Buy Hypoallergenic band liners. 4. Do all 3.

*Apple Watch Burn!!* (Its not a burn)






*Today's Science Lesson: Smartwatch Rashes*






*Best Apple Watch Bands for Sensitive Skin.* Article that talks about the problem and solutions.









Best Apple Watch Bands for Sensitive Skin - (Updated Dec. 2021)


Tired of dealing with skin irritation from your Apple Watch? Follow this guide for the best apple watch bands for sensitive skin. No 1 on our




smartwatchyourhealth.com





*Hypoallergenic Watch Band liners $17.99, *In case $85 is too much to spend for a band on a $150 Watch. The link to the organic leather bands is in the article.









BANDLINERS (3 Sets Size: 18-20mm) Hypoallergenic watch band liners for sensitive skin & odor protection. | Amazon.com


Buy BANDLINERS (3 Sets Size: 18-20mm) Hypoallergenic watch band liners for sensitive skin & odor protection. and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## rationaltime

I hope your skin is healing.

That is interesting. A lot of people have leather straps
that slip, but I have not heard of the problem occurring
with those. I wonder what is the difference from the
plastic bands.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## VIzione

If you look at the $85 leather bands they are naturally hypoallergenic. Reading the description "Organic" just means real leather. Bonded Leather and Faux Leather is not Hypoallergenic. Real leather is hypoallergenic.

Genuine Leather - *Hypoallergenic *- Authentic leather is hypoallergenic, making it the best choice for people with sensitive skin. Moreover, it is resistant to allergens like pet dander and dust mites.

So even if you have the friction issue, the other issues are not there with Genuine Leather. It's also far more expensive.









Bonded vs Faux vs Genuine Leather - All You Need to Know


Here are the main differences bonded, faux and genuine leather, plus tips on how to clean and maintain them. The most comprehensive guide online.




ergonomictrends.com


----------



## Rocket1991

G-Shocks often fly above your wrist because band is rigid and whole band-watch structure is more rigid compared to regular watch.
I have Samsung Gear Sport and original band collects grime at alarming speeds. I wash it as i never did with any other. All these grooves are really bad idea.
Casio 316L so yes it possible for people to develop allergic reaction to it but again it mostly considered non allergenic and i think you will need sweat and some other things to build up reaction.








I LOVE my G-Shock BUT...


Hello guys. Thanks you all for your reply. I'll make sure that I'll make it loose so I can poke the hole with my fingers. I really don't think it is an allergic reaction. I think the aggressive back plate shaved my surface skin off. In that case, it looks like you need a screwback square. The...




www.watchuseek.com




It happens with other watches too.
If it's smart band you obviously of of options but with smartwatch you can replace band. 
I been commenting about it many times. Band design for true sport watches is different. 
Like Timex Ironman (not all of them) it has curved shape on cross section, it has very nice buckle and over all it gives more comfort when your hand is sweaty and watch is rubbing against it.
People usually don't notice it as specific design features but they are.


----------



## Rocket1991

rationaltime said:


> I hope your skin is healing.
> 
> That is interesting. A lot of people have leather straps
> that slip, but I have not heard of the problem occurring
> with those. I wonder what is the difference from the
> plastic bands.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Shape, composition and fit. Pure Silicone bands are non allergic ones. That why Si implants are used.
That said in some cases there were reported cases of allergic reaction too especially if some low quality "rubber" was used or it's just that rare case. 








Idiosyncratic Allergic Reaction: A Rare Complication of Augmentation Mammoplasty


In both free injectable and device form, silicone has been used widely throughout the world. As an implantable biomaterial, silicone was considered a privileged inert substance, the complications of which were heretofore considered limited and acceptable. Among the...




link.springer.com


----------



## BarracksSi

(snipped several pieces out to help focus)


VIzione said:


> Problems and Solutions.
> 
> Not watch specific. Its every brand.
> On top of the arm it is not the sensors. The way those sensors work they cannot burn your arm.
> *Some said the nickel in the bottom of the watch.* Scientists say its not enough nickel.
> Apple addressed the problem over four years ago by hiring Scientists or Doctors to find the problem. But even today people are still writing about it (me) and filing complaints
> 
> It is not burns, that is correct from the guy who spoke with Samsung. *It is Contact Dermatitis.* And the most likely cause being a combination of dirt, sweat and friction. So Rocket1991 is not only correct, but Apple has already hired Scientists to find the problem and that is it. I even see people getting on their local news channel to "warn people about being burned". One lady, the "burn" was on the side of her wrist same as mine. Except it was clearly not a burn.
> ...
> But I also started thinking about the *Watches I wear with Silicone Bands, they are all G-Shocks.*
> 
> These smooth bands slip. G-Shocks never slip, and* I never wash my G-Shocks.* The only thing I have ever had with a G-Shock is a dirty watch. I consider those tools made to beat up.


Nickel was a known issue for Apple dating back to 2015 when the AW was introduced. It's used in the process to create the black and rose gold models, which includes the black- and rose gold-colored pins in the Sport Band straps. They had a support document spelling this out more clearly and recommended that people with nickel allergies choose a silver color of watch.

Apple's Sport Band straps (not counting the newest "Solo Loop" straps introduced last fall) aren't silicone. They're flouroelastomer (if I've spelled it right) and should be more stable and easier to clean. Again, though, colored pins might raise the chance of contact dermatitis.

Which G-Shocks use silicone? I thought they used resin, not silicone. Mine is definitely not silicone.

And why do you never wash your G's? There's got to be a couple ounces of nasty skin funk growing on them by now. Do yourself a favor and wash those things.

(I can't speak about Samsung straps or any other brands as I haven't been following them closely enough; but I also have been aware of cheap third-party brands using substandard materials even when they pilfer OEM strap designs)


----------



## kramer5150

Thanks for sharing this. Sorry for your situation. Hope you find a solution. Thankfully I have never had any kind of allergic reaction to a watch.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> (snipped several pieces out to help focus)
> 
> Nickel was a known issue for Apple dating back to 2015 when the AW was introduced. It's used in the process to create the black and rose gold models, which includes the black- and rose gold-colored pins in the Sport Band straps. They had a support document spelling this out more clearly and recommended that people with nickel allergies choose a silver color of watch.
> 
> Apple's Sport Band straps (not counting the newest "Solo Loop" straps introduced last fall) aren't silicone. They're flouroelastomer (if I've spelled it right) and should be more stable and easier to clean. Again, though, colored pins might raise the chance of contact dermatitis.
> 
> Which G-Shocks use silicone? I thought they used resin, not silicone. Mine is definitely not silicone.
> 
> And why do you never wash your G's? There's got to be a couple ounces of nasty skin funk growing on them by now. Do yourself a favor and wash those things.
> 
> (I can't speak about Samsung straps or any other brands as I haven't been following them closely enough; but I also have been aware of cheap third-party brands using substandard materials even when they pilfer OEM strap designs)


G-shocks don't use silicone for bands. At leas as far as i know and definitely not in bulk.
Some of them collect dirt like crazy especially with plastic over backplate.
Over the time of constant use they collect a lot. Areas of collection between outer bezel (plastic) and inner case (it's either plastic or metal. In that regard they have greater potential than smartwatches.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> G-shocks don't use silicone for bands. At leas as far as i know and definitely not in bulk.
> Some of them collect dirt like crazy especially with plastic over backplate.
> Over the time of constant use they collect a lot. Areas of collection between outer bezel (plastic) and inner case (it's either plastic or metal. In that regard they have greater potential than smartwatches.


I'm just baffled that G-Shocks, of all things, aren't being washed. I think I've seen people boil them, fer cryin' out loud. Yeah, I don't run my grandpa's handwound Bulova from 1940 under the faucet, but every other watch I've gotten in the past ten years at least gets a rinse now and then. And my G is what I take when I go to the Korean spa.


----------



## VIzione

First, if you have ever read any Post I made about my G-Shocks you would note I spend a lot of time in the water. Four and five hours at a time numerous days each year in Fresh Water. The watch I never clean I note spends a lot of time in the woods. Almost every day in fact, because I own property in the Mountains. Many times when I am wearing that watch I wear over garments that don't get washed either, and regularly get sprayed with Deer piss. My G-Shocks are tools. Anybpody that buys a Watch with G-Shock specs, of any brand, and worries about how clean and shiny it is, I suspect would also buy a Four Wheel Drive Crewmax to only drive to the grocery store.

I've spent six months straight in a hostile fire zone living on an Armored Vehicle and in a sandbag bunker next to it. Didn't worry about how clean my watch was then either, lucky if the Truck came out to fill up the shower for our daily 5 minute shower. I could care less how clean and shiny my wattch is, the only concern I have is "does it work".

I couldn't give two chits about what people think about a clean shiny watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

VIzione said:


> First, if you have ever read any Post I made about my G-Shocks


Sorry, I don't stalk you. Disregard if they're clean, then.


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> I'm just baffled that G-Shocks, of all things, aren't being washed. I think I've seen people boil them, fer cryin' out loud. Yeah, I don't run my grandpa's handwound Bulova from 1940 under the faucet, but every other watch I've gotten in the past ten years at least gets a rinse now and then. And my G is what I take when I go to the Korean spa.


I washed my Gs when i was wearing them something like once a month if in general. Once a week in summer and once a run on rare runs i took them.
Washed my Timex after each run same for Samsung Gear. These been my main running watches thus in a season they been washed 7 days a week. 
General hygiene. I seen so many used watches which needed very detailed cleaning i don't need any extra motivation. Yet many people are not sensitive enough to develop dermatitis or don't care.
Bracelets collect sweat and become bacteria breeding ground as well. But nothing worse than used NATO or leather band.


----------



## BarracksSi

Rocket1991 said:


> General hygiene. I seen so many used watches which needed very detailed cleaning i don't need any extra motivation. Yet many people are not sensitive enough to develop dermatitis or don't care.
> Bracelets collect sweat and become bacteria breeding ground as well. But nothing worse than used NATO or leather band.


Yeah, this is why I keep my watches clean, even the G. It's not about "pretty and shiny", it's about not having a petri dish of God-knows-what growing on my wrist.

But okay, if the OP feels that deer piss is a disinfectant or something, then I guess he'll be just fine. 🤦‍♂️


----------

